# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Monroe Mandolin Camp, 1st time.

## Tom Hart

It will be my 1st camp. (Excluding Lutheran church camp in 1972.) I only play in my family room, alone, quietly. My Monroe knowledge is limited but I intend to work through the slow jam list from 2016. What do I need to do? I see people are attending from 5000 miles away. Tell me I won't be the only low intermediate player there.

----------


## DataNick

I've never been Tom, but from what I hear the staff and attendees are very "inclusive"...there's some really good & equally nice folks who are instructors there.

We do a thing at The Great 48 every year called "The Monroe Jam" and it is welcoming to all levels; and for me it's one of the highlights of the weekend



I'm sure you'll have a great time...it's not a competition, it's a conversation!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> It will be my 1st camp. (Excluding Lutheran church camp in 1972.) I only play in my family room, alone, quietly. My Monroe knowledge is limited but I intend to work through the slow jam list from 2016. What do I need to do? I see people are attending from 5000 miles away. Tell me I won't be the only low intermediate player there.


You won't be the only low intermediate player there! 

I attended that Monroe Camp a few years ago. I will admit, there were some moments that I thought_ "What the heck am I doing  here?_" There were many very good players and yes...a few of them (attendees, not staff) were somewhat aloof and not really very friendly or welcoming. The vast majority however were very friendly and welcoming. The staff was fantastic. 

The curriculum is designed so as to have options available to all but the complete neophyte. I can pretty much guarantee that if you consider yourself to be "low intermediate", you will not only find equal company, but there will be a few that will marvel at your abilities. 

If you still have reservations/worries, talk to Heidi.

----------

DataNick

----------


## AlanN

Who are the instructors?

----------


## Don Grieser

Here's the poster with all the info. You won't meet anyone as dedicated and friendly as Mike Compton and Heidi Herzog. I'm going to get to this one of these days if I can ever retire.

----------

AlanN, 

DataNick, 

sgarrity

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well ..... I went once a couple of years back. At that time it was only mandolin instrument classes and a vocal class or two, as best I remember,  and only in the Monroe style. There were several instructors some of which were excellent some less so. Judging by the above poster it appears that their instruction has spread out to fiddle and banjo and other styles of mandolin. IMO that will make for better jamming in the evenings. I have to say I wasn't thrilled with the housing then, that appears to have changed as well. Perhaps it is time too give it a second visit. Nashville is certainly closer than Swannanoa , NC or Cumberland , MD.   R/

----------


## Tom Hart

Thanks FLATROCK. I feel better about it now.

----------


## Wilbur James

I have been going to Monroe Camp for many years now and have never encountered anyone not being friendly and have always felt welcome by all who attend, this is a camp that I garrantee will not disappoint you no matter what skill level you may be, everyone is there because of their enthusiasm for Monroe and his style of playing and are happy to share and help all those attending to learn more about his playing and his music. The staff and attendees are top notch and it is worth being there!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

The Mandolin Cafe is an official camp sponsor so you _know_ it's a good camp.

 :Smile: 

--ducking--

----------

DataNick

----------


## banjoboy

I've been to Monroe camp four times. I am not a Monroe stylist, but I've enjoyed the camp each time. Yeah, not everyone is warm and fuzzy, but a lot will depend on you and the effort you put into meeting people. Heidi (camp director/goddess) is one of the greatest people you will ever meet. I've enjoyed the classes and have had some really great experiences. One year I had a great one-on-one conversation with Bobby Osborne. Then during one camp, several Bluegrass Boys gave a concert and discussion about what it was like playing in Monroe's band. Totally priceless. There is a concert at Carter's Guitars on Saturday which is awesome, plus you get to try out a ton of mandos. I would highly recommend this camp.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Tom Hart

Sounds like I'll be grinning all week long. Not a Monroe stylist but still loved it? That's exactly what I wanted to hear.

----------


## DataNick

> Sounds like I'll be grinning all week long. Not a Monroe stylist but still loved it? That's exactly what I wanted to hear.


Respectfully submitting a word of caution Tom: *why in the world would I subject myself to something that I'm not interested in or have little taste for?* As an example, there are a few Classical mandolin camps that I am aware of, including one here in San Diego that is put on by a friend of mine, Chris Acquavella. I was _raised_ musically on classical music (trumpet), I have classical music in my gigabites of music files, I love some examples of the genre, but you'd be hard pressed to find me at a classical mandolin camp, _especially forking over my own hard earned $$ to attend!_

It's nice to be _surprised_ by an experience, like "that wasn't so bad" but if Monroe is not your cup of tea, there are a myriad of mandolin camps to pick and choose from...I mean we're not talking about doing some kind of mandolin pennance here! A camp is supposed to be fun for you the attendee! Personally, I would be bored at a classical mandolin camp, therefore I have no plans to ever attend one.

If going in, Monroe is kind of _meh!_ to you, why attend?...YMMV

----------


## Tom Hart

Birthday gift from my wife. She means well. I'll be fine.  Maybe this will be such an eye opener I might change musical direction. Or I find out I love to leave my dogs and family room and venture out next year to a camp with Don Stiernberg.

----------

DataNick

----------


## banjoboy

I think you'll have a good time. I think anyone who plays bluegrass mandolin should have a little bit of Monroe in their playing. I've attended other camps including Swannanoa and Mandolin Symposium. Consider it time well spent if you leave camp with one tidbit of info that helps your playing, consider yourself fortunate. To me the camp experience is more than just learning. It's hanging with other folks in full mandolin immersion. Then, as I said before, there are concerts, jams, good food. Monroe camp is in Nashville. You can visit Carters, Gruhns, the Station Inn. It's a blast and a great experience. You may never play like Monroe, but the camp will give you a really good insight to his style of playing and help you appreciate him and the history behind the instrument.

----------

misterb

----------


## reddressproductions

> It will be my 1st camp. (Excluding Lutheran church camp in 1972.) I only play in my family room, alone, quietly. My Monroe knowledge is limited but I intend to work through the slow jam list from 2016. What do I need to do? I see people are attending from 5000 miles away. Tell me I won't be the only low intermediate player there.


Hi tom,
Heidi Herzog here.  This camp is so inclusive of all level learners, from beginners to advanced.  We have various level classes scheduled at the same time, so you can choose what you want to take.  We have beginner, beginner-intermediate, intermediate, advanced.  We also have a floating instructor who has the time slots available for groups of folks who want a bit deeper tutorial on techniques, chord structures and shapes, etc...it is custom made for folks who say, "hey, I didn't quite understand that...can we get a bit more time on this?"  

Re: the slow jam list...this is a suggestion to help folks focus on the tunes...as an educator myself, and a professional musician, what I highly recommend is that you listen to recordings of Monroe playing the music.  There is a wealth of resource material out there, from the Bear Family box set, to youtube videos, to cds and audio versions.  Listen and familiarize yourself with the tunes, the melodies...and then pick up your mandolin, and at your level, pick out the tune...then listen for the harmonies (chordal structure)...if you have youtube videos, watch intently on what is happening...you will familiarize yourself in so many ways by doing these things.

In our jams, it is very hands on-we have organized slow jams with professional 'support' Nashville musicians who come in to round out the jam, to have an all-inclusive 'bluegrass band' sound...everyone is encouraged to take a solo, at whatever level you are at...really, it is such an incredible environment to get involved, whether you are 8 or 80, a beginner who knows 3 chords and 4 tunes, whether you are a woman or a man, whether you grew up with this musical genre or are new to it.

One of the specialty offerings we have is an incredible ONE-ON-ONE tutorial, that students can sign up for a slot with their instructor of their choice (Mike Compton, Skip Gorman, Adam Tanner, Sharon Gilchrist, Lauren Price, Mark royal, Alan O'Bryant (banjo), Buddy Spicher (fiddle), Glen Duncan (fiddle), Brian Christianson (fiddle), where YOU work on your specific questions or needs.

All classes are up to your choosing.  If one doesn't seem to hit your fancy, no worries.  Just get up quietly and move to another class.

We provide a camp resource booklet that includes class handouts for EVERY CLASS offered...which means, that you will get material and handouts, video resources, tablature, regular notation, a cd-from each instructor, for each class they present, whether you take that class or not.  It is a TREMENDOUS resource.  We are the only camp, I believe, that provides a MANUAL for that year's camp...a resource that you can take home and work on for the next year until camp rolls around again.  it is bound for ease of use, and it is included in your welcome bling packet (with other sponsor bling items such as strings, sometimes tuners, stickers, and our own person welcome gift from me and Mike Compton-one year was a custom keychain, one year custom handmade coffee mugs with our logo, last year a double cd set of the 2015 Benefit Concert with 5 original Bluegrass Boys and all our instructors.  You'll have to come to the 2017 camp to see what that item is!

Any questions you may have, feel free to call me on my cell-714-553-4433.  You can also email me at monroemandolincamp@gmail.com.

My job is to handle everything so that when you arrive, you can concentrate on two things...well, three really.  1.)  What classes you want to take.  2.) How late you want to stay up each night jamming and hanging with this extraordinary group of like-minded participants.  3.) Whether you can eat another bite or not of the INCREDIBLE food that is custom made for our participants, and served in a gothic Harry Potter-esque dining hall.

We are here to serve you and to provide you an outstanding and excellent experience.  We created the Monroe Mandolin (fiddle and banjo) camp to provide outstanding instruction in traditional, roots-based bluegrass music created by Bill Monroe, and the music that influenced him (old-time fiddle tunes, blues).

We are at service here.  Come on out-it is a grand time, and we are so proud of being able to provide this camp to musicians from New Zealand, Sweden, Ireland, the US, Canada, Dominican Republic, England, France, Italy, Australia...we are spreading the doctrine of Monroe, and it is an incredible family of participants who have a grand time!  

Feel free to contact me at any time!  Cheers-Heidi

website:  www.monroemandolincamp.com

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

I'll tell a quick story about one experience I had at Camp a couple of years ago. It was the night of the Concert at Carter Vintage...What a great evening that was! The whole 'Carter' experience, the show Mike and the boys put on, the unbelievable array of high-end instruments...the Loars. It was a night I'll never forget. 

I was riding with Mike Compton to the event. I'm trying not to let on how 'star-struck' I was to be sitting there talking with THE Mike Compton. Most of the ride was just a blur, but I remember telling Mike how I fly a Learjet for a living. Because he was driving, Mike handed me his cell phone and asked me to dial up the number of one of the local "Music City" celebrities as he needed to ask him a question. All I could think was _"man...this is so cool!"_ Sadly, I couldn't figure out how to operate his cellphone to save my life. 

Mike just took his phone back and smiled. "I don't know how hard it is to fly one of them Learjets son, but as far as the phone goes...you failed."

Might not have been a shining moment in displaying my 'tech' capabilities, but a treasured memory none the less! :Smile:

----------

bigskygirl, 

DataNick

----------


## bigskygirl

> I'll tell a quick story about one experience I had at Camp a couple of years ago. It was the night of the Concert at Carter Vintage...What a great evening that was! The whole 'Carter' experience, the show Mike and the boys put on, the unbelievable array of high-end instruments...the Loars. It was a night I'll never forget. 
> 
> I was riding with Mike Compton to the event. I'm trying not to let on how 'star-struck' I was to be sitting there talking with THE Mike Compton. Most of the ride was just a blur, but I remember telling Mike how I fly a Learjet for a living. Because he was driving, Mike handed me his cell phone and asked me to dial up the number of one of the local "Music City" celebrities as he needed to ask him a question. All I could think was _"man...this is so cool!"_ Sadly, I couldn't figure out how to operate his cellphone to save my life. 
> 
> Mike just took his phone back and smiled. "I don't know how hard it is to fly one of them Learjets son, but as far as the phone goes...you failed."
> 
> Might not have been a shining moment in displaying my 'tech' capabilities, but a treasured memory none the less!


Ha!  Fun story, very Monroe-esque... thanks for sharing.  

I've been thinking about attending this camp at some point but not being a Monroe style devotee and having experienced the Bluegrass Police on more than one occasion I was apprehensive however, it sounds like it would be a nice camp, I'll put it on the todo list.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

reddressproductions

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Yes bigskygirl, check it out if you get the chance. it's well worth it in my opinion. Due to my work schedule, I haven't been able to get back yet, but I fully intend to when I can. 




> Ha!  Fun story, very Monroe-esque... thanks for sharing.


Ya know what?... I never really put that together before you mentioned it. Mike might take after 'Ol Bill in more ways than just his playing. And I guess for one brief shining moment, I wasn't no part of nuthin!

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Tom Hart

Thanks everyone, especially Heidi. My fears have been eliminated. This is like having a fall marathon with nine months to train. Except I hope to not be sore afterward. 
See everyone in September.

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Enjoy, Tom!  I'm envious. Monroe Camp makes my "Top 3 Mind-Blowing Intellectual Experiences" list. Once again my most important professional meeting exactly conflicts with the dates, so I won't make it. Which makes me cry.

----------

DataNick

----------


## reddressproductions

Thanks, Mandolin Cafe! You are a champion to the MonManCamp crew in so many ways! Glad to have you on board, and we look forward to having you at camp one of these years! Stop by for some tunes and a brew, courtesy of Yazoo Brewery, another great sponsor!  You have added so much information and life to so many through your webpage.  Glad to call you friend as well!  Cheers-Mike and Heidi

----------


## misterb

> I think anyone who plays bluegrass mandolin should have a little bit of Monroe in their playing. Consider it time well spent if you leave camp with one tidbit. You may never play like Monroe, but the camp will give you a really good insight to his style of playing and help you appreciate him and the history behind the instrument.


This!   Is exactly what I would like to achieve!    I too am a (very) low intermediate player, well advanced in years and not all that "musical"  I do however love bluegrass and playing it with others.  I hope to come away with some strategies to incorporate Monroe (ish) styling into my very rudimentary playing.  Thanks banjoboy!   db

----------


## kymandolin29

there will be some kind of instruction for ALL levels at the camp....   something you can take home  and  USE....that's very important.... knee to knee with any instructor you want ,or the xtra impromptu classes as needed for the campers who may need reinforcement of a particular technique or tune breakdown...YOU  can jump in as deep as you want to....youll have a blast man.... cmon man jump  in  !!!!

----------

misterb

----------


## Tom Hart

What a great time. So many unforgettable moments. Glen Duncan's Monroe memories, THE Paul Duff working on MY mandolin, all the instructors especially Mark Royal, and not an aloof person in the bunch. The Scarritt- Bennett Center is a fantastic facility and Mike and Heidi, thank you for bringing this all together.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

RichieK

----------


## Don Grieser

Hey Tom, we need an in-depth report. Sorry, a couple sentences won't do.

----------


## Tom Hart

Really?  This could take some time. 
Arrived Wednesday and even for the navigationally challenged very easy to find. Less than two miles from 65. The Scarritt Bennett Center is a beautiful, small old campus. The dining hall was thirty seconds from my room and the teaching/ jamming building was less than a two minute walk.
Check-in was as well organized as the Marine Corps Marathon. (Here's your goodie bag, your t-shirt, your nametag and lanyard, more free stuff over there, etc.)
As a novice at these things I spent a lot of time that first night staring at headstocks. Wow! Three Gilchrists, ooh an Ellis, you get the idea. 
And then jam realization, almost all these people are better than me.
Thursday started with an excellent  breakfast but as I found out the food was always great.
Spent all three sessions that day with Sharon Gilchrist. Each built upon the previous lesson. The patience of Sharon and all the instructors was amazing. More than once the class would slaughter something at 1/4 speed and they'd tell us "good, I think you've just about got it let's do it one more time.)
Some students were so impressed with the Gilchrist classes they stayed for Friday and Saturday as well. Thursday's class size was between 9 and 22.
Thursday jam realization almost all these people are better than me and I don't care. In my family room I can hear every mistake,  with ten mandolins and assorted accompaniment  no one will hear my mistakes. 
Friday's classes started with Skip Gorman, Homemade Tunes in the Monroe Style. Beautiful wood paneled room, great acoustics, would've been happy to just listen to him play but he took us through several tunes a few measures at a time. 
Played hooky for the 2nd session and went to Carter's. Wasn't the only one, Tom Ellis, Will Kimble and Paul Duff were also there. Paul Johnson from Carter's opened the display case and let me have a couple of minutes with one of the Loars. Wow.
After lunch, "Building a Monroe Style Solo Using Double Stops" with Mark Royal. Never heard of Mark before this but when I go back I hope he's there again. It was an honor and a pleasure.
Then a tour of the Vanderbilt campus to listen to an expert botanist/ environmental teacher from Boston explaining the various types of tone woods we were standing beneath. (Bill I'm sorry I don't remember your last name or your exact job description but you were an excellent mandolin player also.) To have Will Kimble and Tom Ellis both there to field questions as well was a bonus.
I'm rambling on but if you want to hear more about Saturday and Sunday's classes and concert, I'll oblige. No one at work could care less about all these details but I'm happy to share. Thanks for asking.

----------

addamr, 

bennyb, 

bigskygirl, 

Don Grieser, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

General Johnston, 

Ronnie.

----------


## Don Grieser

You're just getting started... :Cool:

----------


## bigskygirl

Thanks Tom and yes, keep going.  This camp is on my list for next year.

----------


## Tom Hart

Okay...
Skip Gorman again on Saturday morning. 75 minutes focusing on "Watson's Blues". Had never played with a recording, always played it in D. Most of you probably know it's in E. Thursday's classes with SG helped make the transition less painful. Skip is a great storyteller besides a great teacher. 
Couldn't attend camp without going to one of Mike Compton's classes. Three fiddle tunes in C. Tennessee Wagoner, Charleston #1 and 8 miles from Louisville. First intermediate/ advanced class for me but Mike broke it down a few measures at a time, thankfully. 
Picked up my mandolin from Paul Duff. He installed a new bridge and did a set up on my mandolin. How cool is it to have Will and Paul both there to tweak your instrument? Before I dropped it off with Paul he asked if I had a spare with me. Do believe he would have loaned me a Duff if I had needed one.
After lunch session 3 with Lauren Price. "Moveable Monroe" showing how to move through multiple double stops in about eight different keys. 
Then a special presentation, Raymond Huffmaster interviewing Bill Monroe as played by Glen Duncan. Glen has a million stories  and impersonations. Who does Hank Snow?  This was followed by a triple fiddle show with Duncan, Buddy Spicher and Brian Christianson. After all that previous learnin' and concentratin' those soothing sounds nearly took me out but then Glen would launch into another story and I'd be back.
Suppertime. There's two things I never do. Play mandolin or eat ribs in public. Proud to say this camp cured me of both. Two kinds of ribs, both excellent. 
Then the instructors concert. Highlights? The luthiers band, Tom Ellis playing upright bass and doing the high harmonies. The tone on Sharon Gilchrist's mandolin. Lauren Price's solo. The everybody on the stage final two songs.
Two more sessions with Mike and Adam Tanner on Sunday. Buddy Thomas tunes and finally, Bill and Doc's Old Time Fiddle tunes.
At the start of camp you're given a 290 page book that has notes and tabs from all the lessons.
So.... I've got some practicing to do.

----------

addamr, 

bigskygirl, 

Don Grieser, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

General Johnston, 

Ronnie.

----------


## Brian Harris

I think what may limit you is timing.  I know people who play alone (as I did for 20+ years) struggle with timing.  For instance, I've been playing with a guy for over a year and we still don't lock-in because he struggles with time, adding/subtracting beats randomly, etc.

Kinda' makes it a challenge for me (on bass) but I take it as just that... a fun challenge.

That said, just a little metronome practice really helped lock my timing in (and the fact I was playing drum set at the time).

Otherwise I think you'll probably do fine!

----------


## AlanN

Sounds like a large time. How many students were there?

----------


## Tom Hart

I believe 91.

----------


## RichieK

Great meeting you Tom!

----------


## kymandolin29

tom it was great to meet you  I hope the camp was good for you...Ritchie it was great to finally meet you after a lot of years !!! the camp was good for me as I made some new friends and hung out with old ones ive made through the camp...theres nothing else like it !!

----------

RichieK, 

Tom Hart

----------

